# Common path of travel - around systems furniture



## Brig-design (Apr 19, 2017)

I have 3 cubicle clusters.  Each cluster has, at least, 44" between them - those pathways leading South to main aisleways which lead to emergency exits. Those pathways (between the clusters) are 18'-9" in length.  At the North head of the clusters, the pathway between the clusters and the 3 private offices above them, is 3'-1" (runs E/W).  Although not preferrable, is it legal?  No one needs to travel more than 75' to reach a main egress aisleway.  I don't know how to attach a PDF or JPG of the layout.  I say, 3' is perfectly legal.  But I would like other opinions.
Thanks.


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 19, 2017)

SECTION 1005
EGRESS WIDTH
1005.1 Minimum required egress width.
The means of egress width shall not be less than required by this section. The total width of means of egress in inches (mm) shall not be less than the total occupant load served by the means of egress multiplied by 0.3 inches (7.62 mm) per occupant for stairways and by 0.2 inches (5.08 mm) per occupant for other egress components. The width shall not be less than specified elsewhere in this code. Multiple means of egress shall be sized such that the loss of any one means of egress shall not reduce the available capacity to less than 50 percent of the required capacity. The maximum capacity required from any story of a building shall be maintained to the termination of the means of egress .


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 19, 2017)

Except that the minimum allowed by ADA is 36" but only if you can enter the office doors, have you checked for minimum clear floor space at doors?


----------



## cda (Apr 19, 2017)

Welcome!!!


What do you do for a living??


----------



## cda (Apr 19, 2017)

rgla



http://www.specsandcodes.com/articles/code_corner/The Code Corner No. 29 - Travel Distance.pdf


----------



## RLGA (Apr 19, 2017)

The aisles within cubicle clusters and between clusters are considered aisles  and are defined in Chapter 2. Per Section 1018.3 (2015 IBC), aisles in Group B must comply with the requirements for corridors (Section 1020.2, 2015 IBC) in regard to width, which means 44 inches when serving an occupant load of 50 or more or 36 inches when serving less than 50 occupants. From what you described, it seems the widths are fine. If the main aisles lead to two separate and distinct paths to two separate exit or exit access doorways, then the common path of egress travel (CPET) can stop at the main aisle. If the main aisle leads to only one exit, then the CPET measurement must continue until that point where occupants have access to separate paths to separate exits.


----------

